# Douglas A-26 Invader



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dated 1955 French

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

What do you think that is on the side of the nose? Maybe a camera port for the bombardier?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)

Emblem i think


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Cool shot!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2016)

1946 USAAF A-26 Invader 75mm Gun Wright Field Ohio

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2016)

That would pack some serious punch..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo- A-26 Invader Bomber plane Nose Art- MISS LACE* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 8, 2019)

*Douglas A-26 Invader in wind tunnel



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 3, 2019)

A-26-B-26 Invader

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2019)

That's a lot of missions

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 11, 2019)

I knew they put a 75mm gun in the B-25, didn't know they did so in the A-26...


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 11, 2019)

Neat shots of a early A-26's of the 47BG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 12, 2019)

Beautiful plane.

a favourite for sure. It looks 'right'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

guerre d'Algérie . avion B26 en vol . photo originale des années 50 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## MIflyer (Sep 13, 2019)

They actually had an optional gun installation that featured not only a 75MM but also a 37MM as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

photographie ancienne avion N 148 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

35mm Korean War Airplane Aircraft Kodachrome Slide Original Red Border #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2019)

An A-26 Invader drops its load of bombs on the Siegfried Line in Germany. It looks like this would be the winter of 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 18, 2019)

I recall reading that the 9th AF had great hopes for the A-26 in the CAS role. It could carry a lot more ordnance than the P-51, P-47 or P-38.

Tests showed that at low altitude an A-26 was just as fast as a P-47. But the A-26 proved to be a much larger target and much more easily hit by antiaircraft fire than was the P-47.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice factory shot. Note the paint job, OD all over top and bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 20, 2019)

Between its speed, heavy armament, and I read it was quite maneuverable for a bomber seems like it would have been a tough customer for intercepting fighters to deal with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

VINTAGE AIRPLANE PHOTO 30514 A.C. INVADER CREDIT U.S. ARMY AIR FORCES PHOTO WAS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

Grande argentique B26 avions en vol aviation fly guerre war M 512 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## MIflyer (Sep 24, 2019)

I recall reading that the A-26 was just about the first US aircraft to have armor designed in as part of the structure rather than added on atop it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 24, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Between its speed, heavy armament, and I read it was quite maneuverable for a bomber seems like it would have been a tough customer for intercepting fighters to deal with.


And several (Korea and later) pilots I've talked with said it was a very intuitive airplane; light, well balanced controls, lightning quick response, and trimmed up easily and flew on trim alone like it was on autopilot. Steady as a rock. One guy said that returning home after a particularly exhausting series of exercises, the entire crew nodded off with the plane trimmed up in cruise flight. He said he woke up an hour or so later, 300 miles further along, with the plane droning steadily onward, AND STILL ON COURSE!
Another guy said his outfit was sometimes tasked with being a target for Air Guard Mustang and Thunderbolt pilots to practice simulated gunnery runs on. He said it was a lot of fun to wait until the fighter was just approaching firing range, then pull an immelmann straight into him and stare at him over that 8 gun nose, or, alternatively, chop throttle and split S out of sight.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 24, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> And several (Korea and later) pilots I've talked with said it was a very intuitive airplane; light, well balanced controls, lightning quick response, and trimmed up easily and flew on trim alone like it was on autopilot. Steady as a rock. One guy said that returning home after a particularly exhausting series of exercises, the entire crew nodded off with the plane trimmed up in cruise flight. He said he woke up an hour or so later, 300 miles further along, with the plane droning steadily onward, AND STILL ON COURSE!
> Another guy said his outfit was sometimes tasked with being a target for Air Guard Mustang and Thunderbolt pilots to practice simulated gunnery runs on. He said it was a lot of fun to wait until the fighter was just approaching firing range, then pull an immelmann straight into him and stare at him over that 8 gun nose, or, alternatively, chop throttle and split S out of sight.
> Cheers,
> Wes


Very cool. I really enjoy reading pilots impressions of types of aircraft.
And if I might add .........another fine Douglas product.


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 25, 2019)

A friend of mine said that the B-26K modded by On Mark he flew was not quite like that. It was very sensitive to power changes in getting it trimmed up properly. He did not know if the originals were like that but he suspected the mods had an impact.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 25, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> A friend of mine said that the B-26K modded by On Mark he flew was not quite like that. It was very sensitive to power changes in getting it trimmed up properly. He did not know if the originals were like that but he suspected the mods had an impact.


The OnMarks were hotrods with more power, aerodynamic mods for drag reduction, additional fuel, and in some cases, executive interiors, in others, counterinsurgency weaponry. Rumor has it that some of the latter were shot down by MiGs over the Bay of Pigs.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 25, 2019)

The Operation Pluto Bay of Pigs were mostly B-26C's, not K's and were from storage at DMAFB after which they were converted to the B-26B hard nose.. The Cuban AF was equipped with B-26's, Sea Furies, and T-33's, not Migs at the time.

The B-26K was redesignated the A-26A after it was found that Thailand objected to bombers on its soil but was Okay with attack aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 26, 2019)

When I came to Tucson in about 1971, there were many A-26s parked along the Old Nogales Road by the Tucson Aviation Center hangers. They were for sale by Allied Aircraft- $14,000 or for $19,000 in fly-away condition. All were painted black and there were many different nose configurations to choose from.


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 26, 2019)

manta22 said:


> When I came to Tucson in about 1971, there were many A-26s parked along the Old Nogales Road by the Tucson Aviation Center hangers. They were for sale by Allied Aircraft- $14,000 or for $19,000 in fly-away condition. All were painted black and there were many different nose configurations to choose from.


Dang, for that price I'll take two. Not sure where I'd park em' though............hey wait a minute. I could finally get back at my neighbor who's always parking his stupid motor home in front of my house..........Just park my A26 in front of his house


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2019)

.....and turn the nose towards his living room

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Sep 27, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1946 USAAF A-26 Invader 75mm Gun Wright Field Ohio
> 
> View attachment 338888





MIflyer said:


> They actually had an optional gun installation that featured not only a 75MM but also a 37MM as well.
> 
> View attachment 552237





Dash119 said:


> I knew they put a 75mm gun in the B-25, didn't know they did so in the A-26...



Only fifteen A-26B-5s left the factory with the 75mm cannon in the nose and two 0.50-inch machine guns on the left side.

Several more were used in testing with one 75-mm cannon to starboard and two 0.50-inch machine guns to port, one 75-mm cannon to starboard and one 37-mm cannon to port, two 37-mm cannon with one on each side of the nose, or one 37 mm cannon to starboard and two 0.50-inch machine guns to port; four 0.50-inch guns starboard and one 37-mm cannon to port; or four 0.50-inch guns to starboard and two 0.50-in guns to port.

Eventually at the end of 1944, the USAAF finally made up its mind and decided that the solid-nosed A-26B would have eight machine guns, with 400 rounds per gun.

Beginning with the A-26B-50-DL production block, a new eight-gun nose was fitted, and six internally-mounted 0.50-inch guns were mounted in the outer wing panels so that bombs or rockets could be carried underneath the wings. However, the eight-gun nose and the internal wing guns were often retrofitted to earlier A-26B versions.


Thus, the 75mm-armed A-26s were a definite rarity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2019)

*Douglas A-26B Airplane in Ames 40x80 Wind Tunnel.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Nose-sections of the Martin B-26’s “Marauder” await the turn on the final assembly floor of the Glenn L. Martin Company. By the production tooling and technique, the big sections meet in the splicing jibs and invariably fit to within a few thousands of an inch, Glenn L. Martin Company, 1941-45. 
Photograph Curator

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

Douglas XA-26A Night Fighter Prototype
WWII planes 
The initial contract for the construction of prototypes indicated that one of them should be created as a night fighter. This version of the aircraft received the designation XA-26A-DE and serial number 41-19505.
The crew of the XA-26A night fighter consisted of two people: a pilot and a radar operator (aka shooter). The armament of the prototype was completely different from that installed on bombers and attack aircraft. A block of four 20-mm guns was located under the front bomb bay. The rear bomb bay could hold up to 2,000 pounds of bombs. The lower turret was absent, and four machine guns of the 12.7 mm caliber were placed in the upper one. The nose of the fuselage was lengthened by more than 46 cm to accommodate a radar developed by MIT.Arms tests were conducted at the Mines Field base in July 1943. Although the tests were successful, the mass production of the XA-26A decided not to start. By this time, the Northrop P-61 Black Widow night fighter, which had similar characteristics, was already launched into production. 
_*Prototype serial number:* 41-19505
· Built at Douglas' El Segundo, Calif., plant under contract number AC-17946
· Accepted by the Army Air Force on Sept. 27, 1943
*SPECIFICATIONS:*
*Span:* 70 ft. 0 in.
*Length:* 52 ft. 5 in.
*Height:* 18 ft. 6 in.
*Weight:* Approx. 28,900 lbs. gross take off weight
*Armament:* Designed for four 20mm cannons in a ventral tub aft of the nose landing gear and four .50-cal. machine guns in a remote-controlled dorsal barbette plus provisions for 2,000 lbs. of bombs.
*Engines:* Two Pratt & Whitney R-2800-27 radials of 2,000 hp each
*Crew:* Two (pilot, radar operator/navigator/gunner)
*PERFORMANCE:*
*Maximum speed:* 365 mph
*Cruising speed:* 264 mph
*Range:* 2500 miles maximum ferry range
*Service ceiling:* 25,900 ft._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

_*DOUGLAS XA-26 - First Prototype*_ 
_*XA-26*_http://aeroweb.brooklyn.cuny.edu/specs/douglas/xa-26.htm
_*Prototype* twin engined attack bomber, glass nose.
Produced 1942
Douglas El Segundo, California (DE)_

_The Douglas XA-26 was designed as an improved and updated successor to the Douglas A-20 Havoc. The aircraft was based on the common light attack/medium bomber configuration: twin-engine, shoulder-mounted wings and tricycle landing gear. Douglas engineers began work on the preliminary design study in late 1940. The mockup was completed in the spring of 1941 and the initial Air Corps prototype construction contracts were signed in June 1941. The Army wanted two prototypes built: a light bomber/attack version designated XA-26, and a night fighter/attack version designated XA-26A.

The aircraft was built in about one year at Douglas' El Segundo, Calif., plant under contract number AC-17946. It made its first flight on July 10, 1942. The XA-26 was primarily intended to be a pre-production light bomber prototype and featured a clear nose similar to the A-20J and A-20K. The XA-26 could carry a maximum bomb load of 5,000 pounds (3,000 pounds internal and 2,000 pounds external) and carried a bombardier as part of its three man crew. The defensive armament of the XA-26 was relatively light -- only two forward-firing .50-cal. machine guns and two aft barbettes (dorsal and ventral) fired by the gunner using remote control and periscope sighting. The propellers had large spinners installed designed to improve streamlining; however, the engines suffered from overheating because the spinners restricted the cooling airflow to the engine.

The XA-26 test program was successful but proceeded slowly. The problem was compounded by a lack of production capability at Douglas plants. The Air Corps, although anxious to get the production A-26, was unwilling to disrupt current production of other Douglas aircraft; notably the A-20 and C-47. As a result, the first combat operations using A-26s were delayed until mid-1944. There was no production variant designated A-26, but the A-26C closely resembled the XA-26._
*Type
No. Built / Conv'd Remarks*
_XA-26
1
Twin-eng light attack
bomber_​_*TECHNICAL NOTES:
Armament: Designed for two forward-firing .50-cal. machine guns in the right forward fuselage, two .50-cal. machine guns in a dorsal turret and two .50-cal. machine guns in a ventral turret, plus provisions for 5,000 lbs. of bombs (3,000 lbs. carried internally in two bomb bays and 2,000 lbs. carried externally on wing racks)
Engines: Two Pratt & Whitney R-2800-27 radials of 2,000 hp each
Maximum speed: 370 mph
Cruising speed: 212 mph
Range: 2,500 miles maximum ferry range
Service ceiling: 31,300 ft.
Span: 70 ft. 0 in.
Length: 51 ft. 2 in.
Height: 18 ft. 6 in.
Weight: Approx. 31,000 lbs. gross takeoff weight
Crew: Three (pilot, navigator/bombardier, gunner)
Serial number: 41-19504 *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

_The aircraft was built in about one year and made its first flight on July 10, 1942. The XA-26 was primarily intended to be a pre-production light bomber prototype and featured a clear nose similar to the A-20J and A-20K. The XA-26 could carry a maximum bomb load of 5,000 pounds (3,000 pounds internal and 2,000 pounds external) and carried a bombardier as part of its three man crew. The defensive armament of the XA-26 was relatively light -- only two forward-firing .50-cal. machine guns and two aft barbettes (dorsal and ventral) fired by the gunner using remote control and periscope sighting. The propellers had large spinners installed designed to improve streamlining; however, the engines suffered from overheating because the spinners restricted the cooling airflow to the engine.
The XA-26 test program was successful but proceeded slowly. The problem was compounded by a lack of production capability at Douglas plants. The Air Corps, although anxious to get the production A-26, was unwilling to disrupt current production of other Douglas aircraft; notably the A-20 and C-47. As a result, the first combat operations using A-26s were delayed until mid-1944. There was no production variant designated A-26, but the A-26C closely resembled the XA-26._
*Type
No. Built / Conv'd Remarks*
_XA-26 1
Twin-eng light attack
bomber_​_*Prototype serial number:* 41-19504
· Built at Douglas' El Segundo, Calif., plant under contract number AC-17946
· Accepted by the Army Air Force on Feb. 21, 1944 (Source: Individual Aircraft Record Card XA-26 S/N 41-19504)

*SPECIFICATIONS:
Span: 70 ft. 0 in.
Length: 51 ft. 2 in.
Height: 18 ft. 6 in.
Weight: Approx. 31,000 lbs. gross take-off weight
Armament: Designed for two forward-firing .50-cal. machine guns in the right forward fuselage, two .50-cal. machine guns in a dorsal turret and two .50-cal. machine guns in a ventral turret plus provisions for 5,000 lbs. of bombs (3,000 lbs. carried internally in two bomb bays and 2,000 lbs. carried externally on wing racks)
Engines: Two *Pratt & Whitney R-2800-27 radials of 2,000 hp each
*Crew:* Three (pilot, navigator/bombardier, gunner)

*PERFORMANCE:*
*Maximum speed:* 370 mph
*Cruising speed:* 212 mph
*Range:* 2500 miles maximum ferry range
*Service ceiling:* 31,300 ft._


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

Prototypes - MILITARY 
_The Army Air Corps contract (AC-17946) was initially signed in early June 1941 and included provisions for two prototype aircraft. The first, designated XA-26, was for a light attack bomber. The second, designated XA-26A, was for a night attack fighter. In late June 1941, the Air Corps amended the contract to include a third aircraft, designated XA-26B, to be designed as a low altitude attack aircraft. The XA-26B had the same basic design as the XA-26, however, the clear glass bombardier's nose was replaced by a solid nose to house a 75mm cannon.
The testing program for the XA-26B was successful, and the Army ordered the aircraft into production; however, the 75mm cannon had a slow firing rate and was prone to jamming, so various alternate armament configurations were considered. Several combinations of 75mm or 37mm cannons and .50-cal. machine guns were tried. Armament testing continued even after the production of A-26Bs had started. Eventually, the aircraft nose armament was decided upon and early block A-26Bs had six .50-cal. machine guns in the nose while later block -B models had eight .50-cal. machine guns in the nose. The XA-26B had the same large propeller spinners as the XA-26 and XA-26A. It also had the same cooling problems as the other aircraft and the spinners were deleted on production A-26Bs._ 
_*Type
No. Built . Conv'd
Remarks*
XA-26B1
Attack prototype 
Notes:
*Prototype serial number:* 41-19588
· Built at Douglas' El Segundo, Calif., plant under contract number AC-17946
· Accepted by the Army Air Force on June 30, 1943 (Source: Individual Aircraft Record Card XA-26B S/N 41-19588)

*SPECIFICATIONS:
Span:* 70 ft. 0 in.
*Length:* 50 ft. 0 in.
*Height:* 18 ft. 6 in.
*Weight: Approx.* 35,000 lbs. gross take off weight
*Armament:* Two .50-cal. machine guns in a dorsal barbette, two .50-cal. machine guns in a ventral barbette and one forward firing 75mm cannon plus provisions for 6,000 lbs. of bombs (4,000 lbs. internal and 2,000 lbs. external on wing racks)
*Engines:* Two Pratt & Whitney R-2800-27 radials of 2,000 hp each
Crew: Three (pilot, navigator/cannon loader, gunner)






*PERFORMANCE:
Maximum speed:* Approx. 350 mph
*Cruising speed:* Approx. 280 mph
*Range:* 3,200 miles maximum ferry range_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

_*DOUGLAS XA-26D *_ 
_he Douglas XA-26D was designed as an improved version of the A-26B. The D model was a solid nose version primarily intended for use in the ground attack role. The aircraft was equipped with 14 forward-firing .50-cal. machine guns -- eight in the nose (two vertical rows of four guns) and six more in the wings. The engines were upgraded to a more powerful version of the Pratt & Whitney R-2800 radial engine also. The top speed of the XA-26D was slightly more than 400 mph.

A contract for 750 production A-26Ds was cancelled at the end of World War II.

At least one A-26B was upgraded to XA-26D design specifications; however, there may have been two (or more) aircraft converted. Most sources list the serial number of the XA-26D as 44-34776; however, the aircraft data card for this aircraft makes no reference to a conversion program. Another B-26B (S/N 44-34100) does have an upgrade history to A-26D standards and the museum has (poor quality) copies of photos with A-26D listed as the aircraft type. It appears that both aircraft were held at the Douglas plant for use in test programs. S/N 44-34100 was accepted on Jan. 31, 1945, but not available until Oct. 31, 1945. The individual aircraft record card has a notation indicating the aircraft was to remain at the contractor's plant for 180 days. The first record entry listing the aircraft as an A-26D was on Nov. 11, 1945. The other aircraft (S/N 44-34776) was available on Aug. 14, 1945, but not acceptable until March 15, 1946. There is no record of the aircraft ever being converted to A-26D specs._
*Type
No. Built / Conv'd
Remarks*
_XB-26D
1
Improved B-26B_​
_*Prototype serial number:* 44-34100 (B-26B-45-DL) or 44-34776 (B-26B-71-DL)
*SPECIFICATIONS:
Span:* 70 ft.
*Length:* 50 ft. 9 in.
*Height:* 18 ft. 6 in.
*Weight:* 38,000 lbs. loaded
*Armament:* 18 .50-cal. machine guns (8 nose, 6 wing, 2 each in dorsal and ventral barbettes) plus 4,000 lbs. of bombs (internal)
*Engines:* Two Pratt & Whitney R-2800-83 radial engines of 2,100 hp each
*PERFORMANCE:
Maximum speed:* 403 mph
*Cruising speed:* 310 mph
*Range:* 1,500 miles (4,500 miles with bomb bay auxiliary fuel tank)
*Service ceiling:* 31,000 ft._
Prototypes - MILITARY 
Douglas XA-26D and XA-26E Invaders

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

*General Electric J31 and the XA-26F *
_*Specifications GE-J31*_
*General characteristics*

_*Type:* Turbojet_​
_*Length:*_​
_*Diameter:*_​
_*Dry weight:* 850 lb (386 kg)_​
*Components*_*Compressor:* Single stage centrifugal
*Turbine:* Single stage_
*Performance*_*Thrust:* 1,650 lbf (7.33 kN)_

_*Power-to-weight ratio:*_​
Round the world, distance and record breaking flights
_*erial #:* 44-34586_​_*Construction #:* 27865
*Civil Registration:*
N66368
*Model(s):*
A-26B
XB-26F
*Name:* None
*Status:* Unknown
*History:*
Lindsay Hopkins Vocational School, Miami Airport, FL, 1964-1972.
- Registered as N66368
Built as DOUGLAS XA-26F - Prototype for a high-speed version of the Invader
Started out as an A-26B but modified in late 1945 as XA-26F with J31 turbojet aft of bomb bay. 
During the years 1950 and 1951 flew for Shell Oil Co. on a bailment contract for the USAF doing fuel research.









_

_Donated to Lindsay Hopkins Vocational_

_School in the 1950s, and was on the civil registry at least_

_1964-1969 as N66368. used for ground instruction at the George T. Baker aviation school in Miami Airport and reportedly scrapped in 1972._


_On June 1946, the XA-26F covered a 621-mile (1000 kilometer) course with a 1000 kilogram load at an average air speed of 413 mph. The aircraft was being flown by Lt. Col. T.P. Gerrity and Capt. W.K. Rickert (Pictured above) With all three engines operating, the XA-26F reached a top speed of 435 mph at 15,000 feet."_​_*Records set by the XA-26F*_
​*Speed over 1000 km with 1000 kg payload : 660.53 km/h*
_*Date of flight*: 20/06/1946
*Pilot*: T. P. GERRITY (USA)
*Crew*: W.K. Rickert
*Course/place*: Dayton, OH (USA)
*Aircraft*:
Douglas XA-26F (Wright R-2800-83 and GE-1-16, 2000 hp/1600 lbs)_
*Sub-class : C (Aviation with engine)
Without refuelling in flight
Speed over 1000 km with 1000 kg payload : 660.53 km/h*
_*Date of flight*: 20/06/1946
*Pilot*: T. P. GERRITY (USA)
*Crew*: W.K. Rickert
*Course/place*: Dayton, OH (USA)
*Aircraft*:
Douglas XA-26F (Wright R-2800-83 and GE-1-16, 2000 hp/1600 lbs_)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

Good stuff


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)

Batman_60

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

photo aviation . avion . avion S 322-B | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Aviation, PHOTO AVION AU SOL, MILITARIA, BC787, | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

French Air Force Douglas B-26C Invader Photo, HC737 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 14, 2019)

Has anybody got Standard Aircraft Characteristics sheets on the A-26/B-26?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

They should invent something that people can use to look stuff up

Standard Aircraft Characteristics Arcive


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 14, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> They should invent something that people can use to look stuff up
> 
> Standard Aircraft Characteristics Arcive


Actually, I have access to that source. The problem is that, for the A-26, only CS sheets are displayed which are less detailed in terms of matters such as maximum g-load.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS A-26 INVADER BRASILIANISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS A-26 INVADER US AIR FORCE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS INVADER US COAST GUARD | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto USAAF RAF Flugzeug Bomber am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto schwarzes USAAF Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto schwarzes USAAF Flugzeug am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2020)

I like the civie one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

254 - 35mm Duplicate Aircraft Slide - Douglas XJD-1 Invader BuNo 57991 - July 45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2020)

Beauty. Saved that one for a rainy day. 57991 - Douglas XJD-1 Invader - ex USAAF A-26C-40-DT


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion couleur Douglas A-26 Invader - Armée de l'Air | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

aircraft photo Douglas A-26 Invader | eBay

Reynolds Bombshell , NX67834


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

aircraft photo Douglas A-26 Invader | eBay

Reynolds Bombshell , NX67834


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

aircraft photo Douglas A-26 Invader Korean War US Air Force - US Navy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 20, 2020)

*A-26 Curtiss 3-blade counterrotating prop*
Test 1:1941 - Douglas XA-26 Invader with Pratt & Whitney R-2800 Double Wasp Engine - NasaCRgis


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

C.1940'S PHOTOS...AVIATION,U.S. BOMBER,NUDE LADY KTTV CHANNEL 11 WWII NOSE ART | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 4, 2020)

KTTV didn't start until Dec. '46. Korea maybe?

EDIT: If my blurry, before coffee, eyes are correct, this is the aircraft in the background...





​


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 19, 2020)

*early Martin B-26 Marauders at the Glen L Martin plant, Baltimore Maryland* 
Forums / General Discussion / Photo of the week - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 19, 2020)

*B-26B Marauder at the Glen L Martin plant Baltimore Maryland* 
same site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2020)

Except they are in the wrong thread.

Reactions: Agree Agree:

1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

USAF A-26C B-26 Invader 3rd BG Kimpo South KOREA 1950 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

AC-807


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

USAF A-26C B-26 Invader 3rd BG Kimpo South KOREA 1950 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

AC-807


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

WWII Photo Fighter Plane With Bombs Under Wing Photograph Image WW11 WW II WW2 | eBay


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 7, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Photo Fighter Plane With Bombs Under Wing Photograph Image WW11 WW II WW2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 594065


That's a cold war Onmark COIN conversion B26, not WWII at all.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

1950's Arkansas ANG Aircraft usaf air force, Original Slide a3b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1950's Arkansas ANG Aircraft usaf air force, Original Slide a3b | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 619109


Hey, wasn't it Arkansas ANG that contributed their A/B26s to the Bay of Pigs invasion air cover?


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 10, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Hey, wasn't it Arkansas ANG that contributed their A/B26s to the Bay of Pigs invasion air cover?



I heard it was MissANG I could go look in the book "Foreign Invaders" and it might say. Suppsoedly we had one of the survivors rattling around Central FL for a number of years.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 10, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> I heard it was MissANG I could go look in the book "Foreign Invaders" and it might say. Suppsoedly we had one of the survivors rattling around Central FL for a number of years.


One of the "grey eagles" at an FBO where I taught flew A/B26s in Korea and early days 'Nam, and he said those Bay of Pigs guys didn't know how to use their plane properly against MiGs and suffered for it. "Down in the weeds in a recip under MiG attack the fighter pilot adage of 'speed is life' is NOT your answer. Use your accelerate-decelerate and turn radius to frustrate him into slowing down, then goose it and nail him. A gun nose Invader can tear up a MiG pretty good."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 10, 2021)

The BoP B-26's were not fighting Migs but T-33A's, Sea Fury's, and other B-26's. And they did not have any gun turrets.

The book says that the B-26's used in BoP were NOT drawn from the Recon Wing of the 117th Alabama National Guard.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 10, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> And they did not have any gun turrets.


Dick, (who wasn't there) said they were "gun nose" B26s like he flew in 'Nam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes, that is what the book says. Some of them started out as some other version but except for a few glass nosed C models that I do not think saw combat, they were all in the B gun nose configuration.

The Castro B-26's were C models and they had the turrets.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## ClayO (Apr 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 278256


Love the wear and tear on this plane: exhaust stains, worn paint on the cowling edges, dirt and grime everywhere.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS A-26 INVADER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

Up for auction is original photo bomber with nose art bomber runs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Up for auction is original photo bomber with nose art bomber runs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





dark eyes


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

A-26 Invader 416th BG 668th BS 9th Air Force AAF USAAF Original War Photo WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for A-26 Invader 416th BG 668th BS 9th Air Force AAF USAAF Original War Photo WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Charles Cathcart , A-69


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

Original Photo Navy Martin B-26 Marauder With Drones Attached 3” X 4 3/4” | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photo Navy Martin B-26 Marauder With Drones Attached 3” X 4 3/4” at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Drones Ryan KDA Firebee Ryan Firebee - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Jun 30, 2022)

A-26 with 75 mm gun, Popular Science picture May 1945 :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ClayO (Jun 30, 2022)

Frog said:


> A-26 with 75 mm gun, Popular Science picture May 1945 :
> 
> View attachment 675603


Somewhat of an improvement over the B-25 version; at least the gun is even with the center line horizontally, so the recoil is only in yaw, instead of all three axes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

REYNOLDS BOMBSHELL NX67834 07-08-1947




















FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS INVADER REYNOLDS BOMBSHELL | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS INVADER REYNOLDS BOMBSHELL in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

DON HUSTED'S A-26 INVADER BOMBER 1946 CLEVELAND AIR RACES Ohio














Original Photo DON HUSTED'S A-26 INVADER BOMBER 1946 CLEVELAND AIR RACES Ohio 71 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL POST-WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original Post-WWII Photo of DON HUSTED'S A-26 INVADER BOMBER at the National Air Races in Cleveland, Ohio, 1946 for...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)

Interesting ...





Stinson V-77 Reliant also called Stinson AT-19/UC-81 by the USAAF. After the war known as the Stinson Vultee V-77 or just Vultee V-77.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Wednesday at 6:50 AM)

A-26C-55-DT Invader 44-35964 to civil registry as N4813E. Crashed at Cimarron, NM Jun 26, 1988














1940s WWII US Army Air Force airplanes, many with tail #'s 8x10 photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII US Army Air Force airplanes, many with tail #'s 8x10 photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Wednesday at 8:05 AM)




----------

